# Spiral perm?



## korina981 (Sep 2, 2006)

Is this what you would call a *spiral perm*? I've been trying to finds sites showing different kinds of perms and am having little luck. i need to know what to ask for when i finally go.


----------



## ptoe1975 (Sep 2, 2006)

it looks like her hair was curled with a curling iron. but if you take this picture with you to the salon i'm sure the stylist will know exactly what to do.


----------



## korina981 (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ptoe1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it looks like her hair was curled with a curling iron. but if you take this picture with you to the salon i'm sure the stylist will know exactly what to do. hmm I hope so. thanks for replying


----------



## ldivastar7 (Sep 4, 2006)

That was done with a curling iron. You can't really get those results from a perm. You can get a spiral on large rods but the sold curl effect will not be the same with any type perm. Don't mean to be a downer. I'm a stylist and I wish you could but honestly you can't. The perms that are similar are not going to give you much curl and wont last long especially if your hair is long like the photo. Long hair will drag down the curl at the top. Results, not much curl at the top and mid shaft if any at all.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ldiva's right... thats from a curling iron... a spiral perm's curls are much tighter, and almost rope-like. I tried finding a pic...


----------



## korina981 (Sep 4, 2006)

oh that's kind of sad for me. I really wanted to find a way to get my hair to stay in nice big curls everyday for months without having to use a curling iron every morning. thanks for telling me


----------

